#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-13
<OZ3TL> laoshi_: den løsning du kom med ville ikke kunne give noget da den disk osse har været koblet op på andre pc'ere og osse lige en windåse som stod ved siden af  alle med samme resultat og det er sket efter den har været koblet til en epad med android
<laoshi_> OZ3TL: ærgerligt - så har jeg desværre ikke andre forslag
<laoshi_> prøv evt. i forum - der er mere teknisk begavede personer til at se på det
<OZ3TL> vil jeg prøve laoshi_ var bare her mit første indfald kom
<egon_> hej,er der nogen der ser dette? jeg er ny på ubuntu og for første gang her på stedet
<dmcn> egon_, vi er nogle stykker, der ser det, men ikke alle er lige aktive :)
<egon_> ok så er der sansynlighed for at det,jeg har gjort er rigtigt tak for svaret
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål http:/ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ SUXS! Den er ekstremt langsom (lidt under 1/2 minut om at loade en side - hvis det lykkedes), og jeg får fejl med at der er for mange fordindelser til databasen.
<lars_t_h> Det her sker bare lidt for ofte - jeg synes at man bør gå over til en VPS med rigelig RAM og processorkraft, evt et meget bedre webhotel, som så koster noget mere.
<lars_t_h> hej pixiarvai jeg synes at forum suxs, meget langsom og database forbindelses-fejl
<pixiarvai> SQL fejl
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, nej
<lars_t_h> for mange åbne forbindelser til databasen
<lars_t_h> kan det oversættes til
<pixiarvai> hvis det forsætter skriver jeg til Ajenbo
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, SQL er det programmeringsprog man næsten altid bruger i forbindelse med databaser, bruges til at trække dta ud, indsætte data, oprette databaser, tabeller, og den slags
<pixiarvai> spar foredraget, jeg får et helt semester om det hehehehe
<pixiarvai> men så har jeg sikkert en masse spørgsmål til den tid :)
<Futte> prøv og se denne  venner: http://beep.tv2.dk/entry.php/id-404292.html
<pixiarvai> Futte, interresant afstemning om Unity, der er flere der foretrækker gnome2-3 en unity
<Futte> Pixiarvai: Ja er det ikke lidt mærkeligt, jeg synes ellers at det køre godt. Selv her på min i5 cpu og mit nye bundkort. Det køre bare!!
<pixiarvai> jeg kan ærligt talt ikke lide unity, så jeg smider gnome 3 på den næsten install jeg laver
<Futte> ok. ja nogle kan li moren andre datteren. :)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai && Futte så er agurk tiden virkelig startet, når de hiver sådan en artikel op af skuffen, fordi der bare er virkelig få nyheder
<laoshi_> men der er da stof til den næste store religionskrig! unity eller gnome?
<pixiarvai> eller KDE
<laoshi_> ak ja!
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, 11.04 og Gnome 3 er vist ikke noget der kører godt sammen, du kan evt prøvekøre Fedora 15 som kommer med GNOME 3 ud af boksen, problemet med Fedora er bare at det er noget sværer at installere codecs o.lign til musik og video
<lars_t_h> laoshi_, jeg kan godt lide KDE  - den er virkelig blevet ret god - jeg startede i sin tid med KDE på linux
<laoshi_> lars_t_h, har kun prøvet kde for et par år siden og blev hurtigt gnomebruger
<laoshi_> er nu godt tilfreds med unity
<lars_t_h> laoshi_, den bruger måske lidt mere CPU saft end GNOME 2/3
<lars_t_h> jeg bruger unity sporadisk - mest fordi min produktionsmaskine stadig kører med maverick
<lars_t_h> og det er old-school GNOME 2
<Ubuntubruger8> Godaften :)
<Ubuntubruger8> ?? spørgsmål jeg har en gammel computer jeg vil installere ubuntu, men styresystemet er fucked up og keyboardet er åbenbart ikke installeret, så kan ikke komme ind på computeren, derfor har jeg taget harddisken ud, og koblet den til min laptop med en usb dims. men hvordan får jeg så ubuntu på den, så jeg bare kan plugge din i min stationære og køre ubuntu der?
<Ubuntubruger8> kopire jeg bare iso'et over?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger8, hvis du skal lave det trick, vil jeg anbefale at du også fjerne HD i den pc som skal bruges til install, eller risikere du problemer med Grub
<pixiarvai> og så er det ellers "bare" at installere fra en cd
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe cdrom drevet virker ikke =D
<pixiarvai> husk ikke at hente ydeligere hardwaredrivere, før du har sat den HD tilbage
<pixiarvai> så lav en install fra usb-stick til hd
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe =D måske bare et dødt projekt =) der mangler noget software til ps2 delen
<Ubuntubruger8> måske nogle drivere. så kan ikke komme ind i bios så jeg kan ændre hvad den skal boote fra =D
<gameid> H vis den står default, vil den mornalt forsøge det hele, en ad gangen. Og hvis USB er det eneste bootbare media, booter den på denne
<Ubuntubruger8> oki det prøver jeg :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-14
<simon> jeg kan ikke copy-paste fra terminalen ind i chromium!
<simon> jeg har ikke nogen midterste musetast, og at klikke de to andre virker ikke. shift-insert virker kun til terminalen, da shift-insert i chromium giver mig chromiums egen pastebuffer.
<simon> ctrl-shift-insert, alt-shift-insert og lignende virker heller ikke.
<simon> det var da pisseirriterende.
<gameid> simon: prøv ctrl+shift+ c/v
<simon> gameid, det virkede ikke.
<cmol> simon: Jeg bruger ctrl + shift + C, for at kopiere ud af terminalen, og normal ctrl + V, for at kopiere ind andre steder.
<cmol> wuhu! 3.0-rc3 :D
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål forum suxs igen I Wireshark kan jeg se at Firefox sender til forum med 4 sekunders mellemrum og kun får et delvist svar der resulteter i hvis skærm. Firefox har pt prøvet i over 2 minutter at snakkke med forum.
<lars_t_h> *s/hvis/hvid
<lars_t_h> NÃ¥ nu lykkedes AJAX kaldet.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-15
<lsolesen> Efter at have opgraderet til 11.04 får jeg black screen of death. Har forsøgt at boote ind i en netroot, men der er ingen internetforbindelse, selvom jeg har kablet computeren op. Jeg ønsker at reverte til gnome for lige at computeren i en usable state - så jeg lige kan hente nogle filer ud - inden jeg reinstallerer alt.
<lsolesen> ?Hvordan kan jeg i netroot få internetforbindelse?
<[dmp]> lsolesen: Jeg ville prøve; mounter dit root /, et sted, fx /mnt/boot, og så bruger chroot til at komme til at bruge /mnt/boot som /, og så evt bruge ifup eth0 (eller hvad du nu har).
<lsolesen> [dmp]: den påstår at ifup eth0 --> unknown interface, selvom ifconfig fortæller mig, at jeg har eth0
<lsolesen> [dmp]: + hvorfor skal jeg mounte min root et bestemt sted?
<[dmp]> lsolesen: jeg tænkte at netroot starter med sin egen /, så hvis du skal have den til at bruge den rigtig /etc, så var chroot en mulighed
<lsolesen> [dmp]: ah, ok. Det betyder nu ikke så meget.
<lsolesen> [dmp]: Problemet er mest, at jeg ikke kan få den til at connecte til nettet - og derfor kan jeg ikke opgradere de pakker, der kan skabe problemer.
<lsolesen> [dmp]: Alternativt, så ville jeg lige sætte en usb hd til, som jeg vil mounte.
<lsolesen> Men den bliver bare ved met at skrive assuming drive cache: write through - og kommer ikke tilbage til prompten.
<[dmp]> lsolesen: kan du se den nye devise i de sidste linjer af dmesg? (antaget du lige har sat den til)
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej, jeg er blevet lidt interesseret i brug af ubuntu og har derfor et par spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål: Kan jeg installere ubuntu på min pc, og samtidig beholde de data jeg har på min harddisk, eller skal jeg installlere dem igen?
<ChrisBuchholz> Ubuntubruger3: det kan du sagtens
<ChrisBuchholz> Ubuntubruger3: installer-programmet i ubuntu har forskellige muligheder for hvordan ubuntu installeres. Den du skal have fat i, er den der hedder noget med at "installerer ubuntu side om side med dit styresystem". Den vil tage den frie plads på harddisken og installerer ubuntu der. Den vil også installerer en bootloader (og det er altså den der fremover vil blive når du starter din computer) hvor i du kan vælge hvilket ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... styresystem du vil starte (af de installerede)
<ChrisBuchholz> fremover vil blive startet*
<pixiarvai> om dualbootinstall http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#23
<Ubuntubruger3> ChrisBuchholz: Okay, så min nuværende OS (win7) forbliver stadig.
<ChrisBuchholz> Ubuntubruger3: hvis du vælger den mulighed ja. Det står bedre beskrevet i linket som pixiarvai postede
<pixiarvai> Vælg hvilket styreprogram der skal starte op automatisk ved dualboot  http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#28
<Ubuntubruger3> Okay, så det kræver ikke man er hardcore programmør eller noget?
<pixiarvai> og her er en guide om hvad du bør gøre når ubuntu er installeret - Ubuntu - Trin for trin guide http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<pixiarvai> nej, det er ret nemt at installere en dualboot, jeg syntes faktisk at det er sværere at installere selve windows
<ChrisBuchholz> windows er et helved at installerer. Og langsomt
<ChrisBuchholz> ...at installerer
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvilke bruger mæssige fordele er der ved Ubuntu frem for Win?
<pixiarvai> husk at defragmentere windows før install
<Ubuntubruger3> okay.
<pixiarvai> ubuntu er meget stabilt, hurtigt, og med nærmest uendelige muligheder i opsætning, der er bla ca 33.000 gratis programmer som man kan hente i softwarecenter, og man slipper for at race rundt på nettet efter programmer, og dermed risikere virus (virus eksistere heller ikke i ubuntu)
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål jeg har lagt en tråd ind i netværks-forummet på ubuntudanmark.dk - er der nogen her, der er skarpe på mobilt bredbånd?
 * pixiarvai hides :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Er der så noget man ikke kan i ubuntu, som man kan i win?
<Ubuntubruger7> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=14122
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1,  kommer an på om du spiller meget, det eneste minus ved ubuntu er at det absolut ikke er alle spil (fra windowsplatformen) der kan køres ..... spiller du ?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger3 ikke "1"
<Ubuntubruger3> Nej, jeg spiller ikke på pc. Jeg har en ekstra bærbar der ikke bliver brugt, så derfor vil prøve at rode lidt med ubuntu.. blot for at udvide min horisont.
<pixiarvai> vi har Guides og HowTo's http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=11 og "externe guides" http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1637 , den sidste er lige opdateret i går, og der er faktisk en masse spændene links der
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg siger tak for hjælp og links. Tror jeg kaster mig ud i det med spredte ben.
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt, hvis du er i tvivl om noget, så spørg hellere en gang for meget en for lidt
<Ubuntubruger3> Er der noget jeg gør, så er det at spørge.. forløbigt tak.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej...trænger til hjælp. Har lige sat ny computer sammen. Da jeg ikke havde købt win7 endnu, så installerede jeg ubuntu. Nu har jeg fået min win7 og forsøger at lægge den ind uden held.......nogen der kan hjælpe ?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-16
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej... Er helt ny med Ubuntu og ville høre om nogen kunne hjælpe med et installations problem?
<OZ3TL> laoshi: kan ikke lige huske www adressen til forum er for langtid siden jeg sidst har været der
<laoshi> ubuntudanmark.dk/forum
<OZ3TL> thx
<laoshi> np
<Ubuntubruger4> wine problemer nogle der kan hjælpe ved ikke hvordan jeg sætter det op
<ChrisBuchholz> Ubuntubruger4: stil et spørgsmål
<ChrisBuchholz> folk gider ikke svare hvis du spørger om, om du kan få hjælp
<Ubuntubruger4> det var der os der står om der er en der kan hjelkpe med og sætte det op som i hvordan gør jeg det ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Du må være mere konret
<ChrisBuchholz> konkret
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad skal jeg gøre for og få gang i wine ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Ubuntubruger4: har du installeret det?
<Ubuntubruger4> nej er helt ny i det her
<ChrisBuchholz> godt så - så er det der fra vi skal tage den
<ChrisBuchholz> Du kan starte med at åbne Software Centeret. Hvis du kører med Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, så ligger det i bjælken i venstre side.
<Ubuntubruger4> 11,04 linux mener jeg det er og søger på det der kommer en del jeg kan ta af dem
<Ubuntubruger4> er du der :)
<Ubuntubruger4> oki hvad hedder den jeg skal hente for og få wine :)?
<sbc> Ubuntubruger4: "Wine Microsoft Windows Compatability Layer"
<Ubuntubruger4> mange tak
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan køre jeg et program ind i wine ?
<TLE> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: hjælper det dig?
<Ubuntubruger4> prøver :)
<TLE> google, 1. hit: ubuntu wine tutorial
<TLE> så hvis den første ikke hjælper kan det være en af de andre gør, og ellers spørger du bare igen
<Ubuntubruger4> det virker nu :) tak for det hele :D
<aftenbakke> god aften til alle
<Ubuntubruger6> ? spørgsmål. Jeg har downloadet en driver til min Lexmark printer. Installationen starter fint op hvor jeg kal vælge sprog, acceptere betingelser. Herefter bedes der om root adgangskode, den taster jeg så ind og får dette svar, Incorrect password given, please retype. Hvad er der galt ? I alle andre sammehænge har jeg ikke problemer med mit kodeord.
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6, måske du skal starte installeren med sudo ./navnpåinstallfil eller sudo sh navnpåinstallfil
<MikeDK> prøv om ikke det virker på den måde
<Ubuntubruger6> ok det vil jeg prøve, tak for svaret
<pixiarvai> min første tanke var "caps lock" aktiveret
<Ubuntubruger6> nej den tanke fik jeg også
<pixiarvai> den har jeg nemlig selv haft lavet :D
<Ubuntubruger6> øh hvordan fortæller jeg sudo hvilken mappe filen ligger i ? Jeg er begynder :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> nå fandt selv ud af det, men det gav samme resultat :-(
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-17
<Guest23110> spørgsmål?  "pixiarvai" her ....... jeg er ved at lave guides og roder med 11.04/Unity, når jeg søger efter "softwarekilder" kan jeg godt finde det, men når jeg klikker på det, ender jeg under "Softwarecenter" i stedet for ...........  SP. er så om der er lavet så meget om, at der ikke er "softwarekilder" som der tidligere var ?
<Guest23110> hmmm, skal det nu installeres først, det er da ikke for smart
<ChrisBuchholz> Guest23110 - du kan finde det inde i opdateringshåndtering
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-19
<Ubuntubruger6> ?Spørgsmål !!!
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål .. hvordan kan jeg installere ubuntu, så jeg får muligheden for at vælge enten ubuntu eller vista ved opstart, og så samtidig mulighed for at bruge de filer og programmer der er installeret i vista ? !!
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  du kommer ikke til at kunne kører de programmer som er på windows inde fra ubuntu, så skal du installere dem under wine, og jeg vil ikke love at du vil få alt til at virke der
<pixiarvai> filerne kan du nemt finde, ubuntu kan læse filsystemet fra windows, så det er "bare" at klikke sig frem
<Ubuntubruger6> okay, men er det muligt så at tilgå eks. musikfiler og dokumenter fra ubuntu så ?
<pixiarvai> yes ^
<pixiarvai> du kan endda lave en genvej i ubuntu, så du springer direkte ind i en mappe i windows
<Ubuntubruger6> super .. det bare underligt, for i går installerede jeg ubuntu side om side med windows, og da jeg så åbnede ubuntu kunne jeg kun komme til de filer der hørte med ubuntu ?
<pixiarvai> steder>hjemmemappe ....... ude i venstre side af vinduet burde der være noget med "XXX filsystem xxx GB"
<Ubuntubruger6> har det ikke installeret mere .. hvordan kan jeg nemmest installere ubuntu, så jeg får mulighed for at tilgå mere end 12 gb af min harddisk (det jeg havde mulighed for i det igår) :)
<pixiarvai> det lyder som om at du har haft installeret ubuntu som wubi (som et program under windows), for elelrs ville du ikke kunne starte windows efter at du slettede ubuntu, da grub ville blive slettet, og man derfor skal installere windows mbr for at kunne starte
<Ubuntubruger6> ja exactly ! :) .. er der ikk mulighed for at tilgå hele harddisken når det er installeret som wubi ?
<pixiarvai> jeg ved det helt ærligt ikke, en wubiinstall er et virtuelt miljø under windows, så jeg har ingen ide om hvordan man tilgår filerne derfra
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<pixiarvai> nå nå hehe
<pixiarvai> wubi burde forbydes hehe
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor finder jeg "kør" knappen fra windows i ubuntu?
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger3, du finder ingen windows-knapper i ubuntu
<laoshi> hvad er det du gerne vil gøre?
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg skal køre en installation
<laoshi> skal du installere noget i Ubuntu, så bruger du Softwarecenter
<laoshi> vælg program og tryk 'Installer'
<Ubuntubruger3> okay cool takker
<laoshi> np
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål? hvordan tracker man en IP på facebook ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-12
<Ubuntubruger4> "?spørgsmål" hvordan får man sidebjelken tilbage på skrivebordet - jeg har ubuntu 32 og har mistet muligheden for at vælge værktøjer på skrivebordet.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-13
<Ubuntubruger4> christian.arvai her ....... kan i andre gå på chatten med xchat?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål? ^
<cromag> erhm
<stix> Ubuntubruger4: jeg kan ikke se hvorfor det ikke skulle kunne lade sig gøre?
<Ubuntubruger4> hmmm, jeg hkan så ikke. jeg tjekker lige hvad den står til
<stix> Ubuntubruger4: prøv uden ssl måske
<Ubuntubruger4> hitchcock.freenode.net/6667 står den til nu ....... virker irc.freenode.net/8001 nu ? . det var derfor at jeg skiftede den engang
<Ubuntubruger4> mystisk, ingen af dem virker
<stix> pixiarvai: nu sidder du vel ikke bag en firewall hvor IRC ikke er tilladt?
<pixiarvai> nej ... det er hjemme på u12.04. opsætningen er som den plejer, og det virkede i går ..... men jeg opdaterede i aftes, og jeg ved ikke præcist om der kom noget, som kan blokkere xchat
<pixiarvai> den med firewall kender jeg fra toget og vuc . så jeg har links til at gå online (som jeg også gør nu)
<pixiarvai>  Connection failed. Error: Netværket er ikke tilgængeligt  Cycling to next server in FreeNode... * Disconnected (). * Looking up hitchcock.freenode.net * Connecting to hitchcock.freenode.net (93.152.160.101) port 6667... * Connection failed. Error: Opkobling nægtet  Cycling to next server in FreeNode...
<stix> Hvordan ser det ud hvis du telnet'er til hitchcock.freenode.net 6667 ?
<pixiarvai> den prøver begge
<pixiarvai> jeg ville ikke spamme, ved at smide det hele
<pixiarvai> telnet'er???
<pixiarvai> jeg prøver lige at udskifte ".xchat"
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det hjalp ikke. og .xchat2 er en backup af mappen, som jeg har haft brugt i flere år
<pixiarvai> irc.accessirc.net laver samme fejl
<cromag> kan du slå dem op ?
<cromag> nslookup f.eks
<pixiarvai> øøø .. hvad skal gøres hvorhenne
<cromag> pixiarvai: ah - i en terminal
<cromag> nslookup irc.accessirc.net f.eks
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$ nslookup irc.accessirc.net Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53  Non-authoritative answer: Name:	irc.accessirc.net Address: 67.220.73.107 Name:	irc.accessirc.net Address: 190.120.228.216 Name:	irc.accessirc.net Address: 72.250.175.12  c@chr:~$
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$ nslookup irc.freenode.net Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53  Non-authoritative answer: irc.freenode.net	canonical name = chat.freenode.net. Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 195.148.124.79 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 89.16.176.16 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 140.211.167.99 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 128.237.157.136 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 82.96.64.4 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 50.22.
<cromag> hmm ok
<pixiarvai> jeg kan prøve at slette .xchat2 helt, og så starte det op igen
<cromag> jeg ved ikke lige - det lader til du fint kan slå ting op
<cromag> ja, prøv det
<pixiarvai> det giver samme resultat
<pixiarvai> slukket xchat, slettet mappen, startet xchat igen
<pixiarvai> mystisk... jeg plejer at sige at xchat er idiotsikret, men undertegnede er åbentbart i en klasse for sig selv :D
<pixiarvai> hallo . der kom jeg igennem
<pixiarvai2> test
<pixiarvai> heh . og så er den gal igen . der er altså noget tosset her
<pixiarvai_2> så er den online igen, men den "hænger" voldsomt meget ved login
<pixiarvai> jeg vil nøjes med at sige "at det virker nogenlunde" nu ... xchat hænger ved login, men jeg kommer da på nu
<pixiarvai> men mange tak for hjælpen, jeg skal nok skrive hvis/når jeg finder fejlen, for det virker ikke som det plejer
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, du bør indskrive nogle flere freenode servers i dit login, som den ka bruge når der er bøvl med nogle af de andre servers
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  ok, jeg har 2 pt, hvilket bruger du?
<pixiarvai> irc.freenode.net/8001 er den enste jeg har lige nu, da vi jo slettede den anden, da jeg "resttede" ved at slette .xchat2
<MikeDK> der findes faktisk nogle stykker
<MikeDK> freenode.net
<MikeDK> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<pixiarvai> så skifter jeg til leguin.freenode.net , Umeå, SE kender jeg, og det er der jeg plejer at hente *.iso
<MikeDK> k
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jeg der bruger mc hvor i har default farve layout den hvor farverne er blå?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-14
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle af jer der ved om man kan aktivere den indbygget terminal i gedit ved opstart
<nikolaj_basher> så den bare er der?
<nikolaj_basher> eller for den sags skyld kender et alternativ, det skal bare være gui
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-15
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Har fået en TDC homedisk (autoinstall til windows) Hvordan gør jeg til Ubuntu 12.04
<[dmp]> Spage:  proev at se paa: http://forum.tdc.dk/t5/Bredb%C3%A5nd/Adgang-til-Homedisk-fra-Linux/td-p/1629
<Spage> Tak -Jeg er allerede på vej ;)
<Spage> [dmp] Linket til TDC var fint, men der var et link til "løsningen" som gav "Not Found
<Spage> Error 404" :(
<[dmp]> Spage: fjern punktummet i linket
<[dmp]> Spage: det sidste punktum
<Spage> [dmp]  Øhh - det er om hvordan man gør i windows. Jeg vil ligesom installere den til en Ubuntu maskine
<[dmp]> Spage: Nu har jeg hverken TDC, Homedisk eller den nyeste Ubuntu, saa baer over med mig :).. Men jeg tror du "bare" skal oprette en Windows share (I den gamle er det Places -> Connect to server, hvor du vaelger server-typen "Windows share") og saa indtaster de informationer paa "loesningslinket"
<Spage> Ja OK det forstår jeg så. Det jeg mangler er så bare hvordan "connect to server" gøres i 12.04
<[dmp]> Spage: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34768/where-is-connect-to-server-for-ssh-connections-in-unity
<Spage> Yes - Det var jo meget nemt, hvis man bare ved hvad man laver. Sidste link løste problemet. Mange tak
<[dmp]> Spage: det var saa lidt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-16
<Ubuntubruger8> Hey
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogen der har erfaringer med at 12.04 64 bit stopper ved velkomstskærmen ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg får en fejl med passwd filen der ikke er læsbar
<Ubuntubruger2> hey can not find a trunk on my ububtu :(
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-17
<Ubuntubruger9> Kan ikke få printer til at virke. Får denne fejl:Der opstod en fejl under CUPS-handlingen "client-error-document-format-not-supported". Ubuntu 12.04 - 32b. Printer er Dell 968
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-13
<Ubuntubruger7> hej med jer
<Cybergeek> hey
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-18
<Ubuntubruger4> Heeeeyy :#
<Ubuntubruger4> :3*
<Ubuntubruger4> nogen online? :P
<Ubuntubruger4> eller aktive***
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål hvergang jeg prøver at installere et program på min ubuntu server kommer den her meddeslse http://puu.sh/pxqYN/fc82b1405a.png
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål hvergang jeg prøver at installere et program på min ubuntu server kommer den her meddeslse http://puu.sh/pxqYN/fc82b1405a.png
<Ubuntubruger4> "?spørgsmål" sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har læst mig til at den tager junk væk, er det rigtigt , er den farlig at bruge ?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-19
<Ubuntubruger5> ...
<wCPO> https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/744609239075799044
<wCPO> Lyder lidt specielt.
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-13
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger4> jeres download link for ubuntu 16.04 fejler. Findes ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> Spørgsmål: jeres download link for ubuntu 16.04 fejler. Findes ikke. Findes der et nyere link man kan bruge
<secret> Hvorfor bruger du ikke bare den nyeste
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-14
<secret> Hvor mange herinde er på det nye ubuntu 18.04 lts?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-16
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har instalerret kubuntuspå min gamle bærbag og fjernet windows, men kan ikke få det indbygget wifi til at fungere med kubuntes for mig ser det ud som om der mangle en driver
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en ubuntu server som jeg har sat samba file share på, jeg undre mig over hvorfor jeg ikke kan slette filer/mapper fra min windows computer igennem samba
